# Best Buy Online Touchpad Order Status?



## diprip (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anybody that ordered the touchpad on sunday morning thru bestbuy.com not received a shipment confirmation yet? Mine still says its in the process of filling my order.

I am just praying it doesn't get cancelled since all of my other orders have. Is anybody else waiting with me on their BB order?


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

Same here, ordered Sunday morning on bestbuy.com, still shows in the process of filling also, I called and she said to just wait, she have no idea if I will get one or not, I hope Insight order goes through. I am loosing hope on getting one now.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I called yesterday and she said I should have my email Wednesday whether or not I will get one...


----------



## diprip (Aug 22, 2011)

I can understand places like b&n and insight not having a clue how many they have and canceling orders, but for bb to be doing this is just terrible customer service. I hope i get a shipment notification soon or I won't be stepping foot in a bb store every again.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

diprip said:


> I can understand places like b&n and insight not having a clue how many they have and canceling orders, but for bb to be doing this is just terrible customer service. I hope i get a shipment notification soon or I won't be stepping foot in a bb store every again.


Yes because it's BB fault that HP did what they did, and created a mad rush for a product that no one wanted originally... :erm:


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Give Bestbuy some credit, They sold out in half an hour a 4 in the morning that means madness at their warehouses, ya know


----------



## diprip (Aug 22, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Yes because it's BB fault that HP did what they did, and created a mad rush for a product that no one wanted originally... :erm:


how hard is it to notify all customers within 24-48 hours after the sale that they have run out and you will not be receiving your order. There customer service through this ordeal has pissed me off more than maybe not getting what i ordered.


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

there's a very high chance you're not going to get one if you ordered online at besbuy.com. As an employee I was lucky to get one. They sold some on Saturday and kept some for sunday...approx. 15, and by the time I went to wait in line it dropped down to 4. Some how the site still let people order and came to pickup in the store but were left so get your hopes up.


----------



## kohr (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered about 8am Sunday morning. Luckily I was up early as I had work. Heard a lot of rumors about peoples orders being canceled from here, and there. I called them yesterday, and they told me I should have my order shipped today. Anyways, a few hours ago right during an earth quake here I got a shipping confirmation with tracking number.


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered Sunday @ 4am just got my shipping confirmation.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just got my shipping confirmation! Excited!


----------



## diprip (Aug 22, 2011)

just got my shipment confirmation too. I ordered at 8:17 am est on sunday. I feel insanely lucky.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ordered on BB about 4:40am Pacific time on Sunday. Mine was shipped yesterday. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Ordered mine Sunday morn at 7 from BestBuy.com and they should arrive here in Michigan tomorrow!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## micl9 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered mine at 8:02am Sunday - received shipping confirmation Monday and UPS says it will deliver by end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

You guys are lucky with your quick shipping... I am stationed overseas right now and will be lucky if I see it in less than two weeks...


----------



## Meoshe (Aug 22, 2011)

My gf and I both ordered one on Sunday at 4:10am PST, Mine arrived today and she got a tracking number this morning and actually updated it was picked up in the Fresno warehouse at 6:00pm PST.


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like everyone lucked out as far as ordering on bestbuy.com. glad you all got your touchpads 

CM74D2


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

wooooot, just got my tracking number.... shipped today, I ordered Sunday arounf 9am central


----------



## kohr (Aug 23, 2011)

Many of you must be on the West Coast. As mine won't be here until NEXT Tuesday. It shipped from CA.


----------



## rkstarnerd (Aug 21, 2011)

I ordered mine between 6 and 7 am EST on Sunday. Recieved shipped confirmation Monday afternoon and will receive it sometime tomorrow (Wednesday). So glad I chose the BB website and not the other alternatives.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## King Wataba (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone else get put on backorder?

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

diprip said:


> Has anybody that ordered the touchpad on sunday morning thru bestbuy.com not received a shipment confirmation yet? Mine still says its in the process of filling my order.
> 
> I am just praying it doesn't get cancelled since all of my other orders have. Is anybody else waiting with me on their BB order?


Yes mine has shipped and is in a UPS truck on the way for a Friday delivery.


----------



## diprip (Aug 22, 2011)

mine was shipped ups ground, but it is coming from CA! Since i live in TN, it won't be here until Tuesday. The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## sqweak (Aug 24, 2011)

Ordered 1 for myself express and 1 for wife normal on sat at 4am pst. Got shipping notice on both on Monday, mine arrived yesterday and hers is en route.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

Received mine this afternoon


----------

